# طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية 
يُقصد *بالطاقة الشمسية* الضوء المنبعث والحرارة الناتجة عن الشمس اللذان قام الإنسان بتسخيرهما لمصلحته منذ العصور القديمة باستخدام مجموعة من وسائل التكنولوجيا التي تتطور باستمرار.تُعزى معظم مصادر الطاقة المتجددة المتوافرة على سطح الأرض إلى و الإشعاعات الشمسية بالإضافة إلى مصادر الطاقة الثانوية، مثل طاقة الرياحوطاقة الأمواجوالطاقة الكهرومائيةوالكتلة الحيوية.. من الأهمية هنا أن نذكر أنه لم يتم استخدام سوى جزء صغير من الطاقة الشمسية المتوافرة في حياتنا. يتم توليد طاقة كهربية من الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة محركات حرارية أو محولات فولتوضوئية.وبمجرد أن يتم تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربية، فإن براعة الإنسان هي فقط التي تقوم بالتحكم في استخداماتها.ومن التطبيقات التي تتم باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية نظم التسخين والتبريد خلال التصميمات المعمارية التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية، والماء الصالح للشرب خلال التقطيروالتطهير، واستغلال ضوء النهار، والماء الساخن، والطاقة الحرارية في الطهو، ودرجات الحرارة المرتفعة في أغراض صناعية. تتسم وسائل التكنولوجيا التي تعتمد الطاقة الشمسية بشكل عام بأنها إما أن تكون نظم طاقة شمسية سلبية أو نظم طاقة شمسية إيجابية وفقًا للطريقة التي يتم استغلال وتحويل وتوزيع ضوء الشمس من خلالها.وتشمل التقنيات التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية استخدام اللوحات الفولتوضوئية والمجمع الحراري الشمسي، مع المعدات الميكانيكية والكهربية، لتحويل ضوء الشمس إلى مصادر أخرى مفيدة للطاقة.هذا، في حين تتضمن التقنيات التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية السلبية توجيه أحد المباني ناحية الشمس واختيار المواد ذات الكتلة الحرارية المناسبة أو خصائص تشتيت الأشعة الضوئية، وتصميم المساحات التي تعمل على تدوير الهواء بصورة طبيعية.
يُقصد *بالطاقة الشمسية* 




لا توجد دقة أعلى متوفرة. 



طرق الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية اختلفت 
فشاهدو هذا الفديو 

*EuroDish 10 kWe dish Stirling generator Milan*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1oMO...eature=channel ​


----------

